# Wayne County booner



## Hulk (Dec 18, 2009)

Anybody here about this buck taken in Sumpter Township? 15 point (would have been 16 but one broke) 190" is what I heard. Pic was taken at Cabelas buck pole.


----------



## T-Bone0717 (Jul 18, 2007)

I heard about this. Supposibly shot near Willow and Elwell?


----------



## Hulk (Dec 18, 2009)

T-Bone0717 said:


> I heard about this. Supposibly shot near Willow and Elwell?


 I heard Oakville Waltz and Sumpter rd. but I really dont know.


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice buck.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I talked to one of the ladies at Lee's Market in Newport last month. I asked her what the biggest that she saw so far, she said a guy from Sumpter brought in a 15 pt. He supposedly has 5 acres and he shot it off the property. I guess he has a little farm land. This could be the same one, she did say it was from Sumpter.


----------



## Alexx (Sep 12, 2008)

wooow. Nice buck


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

That is my kinda rack, Lots of points, more typical than not! Love it. Wish there was a better picture.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Thats what I call a stacked rack! WOW :yikes: 7 X 7 omgsh!*


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Hulk said:


> I heard Oakville Waltz and Sumpter rd. but I really dont know.


 
A good friend of mine lives on Willis Rd just East of Rawsonville. He text me a pic of this buck and told me it was shot on a large farm only a mile or 2 from where he lives.


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

To bad there is no real state land to hunt in southeast wayne county. Pte Mouilee is about it and it gets wayy over hunted when it probably is only an acre big and 7 cars are parked in the lot.


----------



## Hulk (Dec 18, 2009)

BIGCHRIS said:


> To bad there is no real state land to hunt in southeast wayne county. Pte Mouilee is about it and it gets wayy over hunted when it probably is only an acre big and 7 cars are parked in the lot.


 you got that right!!


----------



## Chad Vines (Jul 26, 2009)

BIGCHRIS said:


> To bad there is no real state land to hunt in southeast wayne county. Pte Mouilee is about it and it gets wayy over hunted when it probably is only an acre big and 7 cars are parked in the lot.


An acre??? Try close to 4,000,and if you dont like pressure put down the gun and pick up the bow. You'll almost have that place to yourself during the week.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

I was able to hold that rack. I was dropping off my buck at the taxi and I saw it sitting with some others. It is definitely a giant. It is also a very typical buck for that size, just a wall of tines coming off the beams. It's g-3 & 4 were split and that was the point that was broken. It's mate on the other side was in the 10-12" range, so this boy was likely 200" on the hoof.

The story from my taxi goes that this is the guys second buck ever. He was hunting in his back yard with his boy and this buck came in opening morning. I tried to look at the jawbone, it was hard to tell, but it didn't appear to be older than 4 or 5.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Chad Vines said:


> An acre??? Try close to 4,000,and if you dont like pressure put down the gun and pick up the bow. You'll almost have that place to yourself during the week.


 
SHHHhhh!!! Dont argue with the man. 

There's no deer at Pte Mouilee :evilsmile


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

wayne county??? try *washtenaw*


----------



## T-Bone0717 (Jul 18, 2007)

mrsocko33 said:


> wayne county??? try *washtenaw*


Sumpter Township is in Wayne County


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

It was definately a giant. I pulled up to Cabela's as he did and helped unload this giant. It was shot in Sumpter Township and had 21 or 23 scorable points. They greenscored it in the 190" range. Huntmaster143 is spot on with the story, it was only his 2nd buck, his first in 30 years!!!! It was 22 3/4 inches wide as well!!!


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

my bad....


----------



## Hadji (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow! The neck on that buck has got to be 26"-28" at the jaw!


----------



## Hunter10pt (Dec 2, 2007)

Trash HOG from Sumpter! WoW.......... it was taken up the Rd from a friends house, most the hunters living close all cried for a week or more.:SHOCKED: Just to spread some info boys and girls, if you pass on the little ones "we all" could have Big Bucks!


----------



## Hulk (Dec 18, 2009)

twodogsphil said:


> Buck officially scored yestersday at the D&T Show. Net score 169+. Just missed the 170 inches needed to get in he permanent B&C book. The mount is up on the board for all to admire at the Show in Lansing today [Saturday] and Sunday


Hmmm, 
Any idea what the gross score was?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Hulk said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm,
> > Any idea what the gross score was?


Hulk, I'm surprised you're not suggesting it was killed in a pen.:16suspect:lol:
The gross, BTW, was MORE than 169".:evil:


----------



## Hulk (Dec 18, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Hulk, I'm surprised you're not suggesting it was killed in a pen.:16suspect:lol:
> The gross, BTW, was MORE than 169".:evil:


 
No, not this one, it has a pretty nice story behind it that is believable... 
Your not so naive that you take every story at face value are you? 
You may be surprised by the number of bucks claimed to have been "wild" that weren't. But I think you already know that.


----------



## 15ptr. (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not sure what you are suggesting either. This is a great hunting story and trophy that I can share with my kid forever and no one will take that away from us. and it is 100% a true and honest hunt. And by the way, HULK, it grossed 180, and most thought that it should have been much more, but I really don't care how much it scored, to me it was all about being in the woods with my 12yr old son. And I have always told him taking a deer is an option. To me, it was ALWAYS about being out with my kid.
On another note, at the D & T Expo, it took 1st for typical deer w/13+ points and credits to my taxidermist, (Jack) we got Best of Show for Typical Deer Firearms.
Also it was a pleasure meeting you, Huntmaster143. Thank you all for the great comments on our deer and hope to see you all at the Outdoorama on the 25th.


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

I saw your buck at the show. Absolute slammer! I hope to get one that big one day. Nice work!!


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

That's a dandy


----------



## jahonen81 (Feb 2, 2011)

I was looking back on some old posts and ran across this one. I'm able to hit my buddies property in sumpter this year, and usually hunting the U.P. we bait. Do you guys that hunt these areas use mostly bait down here or is it mostly watch and see approach?


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

jahonen81 said:


> I was looking back on some old posts and ran across this one. I'm able to hit my buddies property in sumpter this year, and usually hunting the U.P. we bait. Do you guys that hunt these areas use mostly bait down here or is it mostly watch and see approach?


Yes but stick with carrots they work best if targeting bucks imo


----------



## eriedawn79 (Jul 1, 2015)

I live and hunt in sumpter. Hunting pressure is high lots of small tracks of land with some one hunting it. I have had luck with bait but its almost always in late season. Both bucks came less then half mile of the 15pt.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jahonen81 (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you guys see a lot of deer? And or bucks in general?


----------



## jahonen81 (Feb 2, 2011)

Also the area I'm able to hunt is Judd and Haggerty roads


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Totally AWESOME


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

I have access to 15 acres in the general area being discussed.
Just started hunting the area last season.
I have seen quite a few deer on the property as well as some nice bucks.
I don’t bait but I never have.....I’ve always hunted Public land and it was a huge inconvenience for me to carry out the extra weight.
If I have to hunt during the later season I may consider it. I was thinking about using a bale of alfalfa instead of apples or carrots. Any thoughts about this?


----------



## G20man (Sep 4, 2018)

jstfish48162 said:


> I have access to 15 acres in the general area being discussed.
> Just started hunting the area last season.
> I have seen quite a few deer on the property as well as some nice bucks.
> I don’t bait but I never have.....I’ve always hunted Public land and it was a huge inconvenience for me to carry out the extra weight.
> If I have to hunt during the later season I may consider it. I was thinking about using a bale of alfalfa instead of apples or carrots. Any thoughts about this?


It's going to be illegal in 2019 so why start now.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

jstfish48162 said:


> ........
> I was thinking about using a bale of alfalfa instead of apples or carrots. Any thoughts about this?


A bale of hay would exceed the 2 gallon limit by a lot unless you are thinking of putting some at 10 different stands. My Amish neighbors have had some success with both corn and alfalfa silage if you have access to that. IMO, if you are going to bait this fall, beets would be your best choice.

L & O


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Buck of 5 lifetimes.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I looked in the CBM book for its score and did not see it.

L & O


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

G20man said:


> It's going to be illegal in 2019 so why start now.





Liver and Onions said:


> A bale of hay would exceed the 2 gallon limit by a lot unless you are thinking of putting some at 10 different stands. My Amish neighbors have had some success with both corn and alfalfa silage if you have access to that. IMO, if you are going to bait this fall, beets would be your best choice.
> 
> L & O


Both are correct!!

I don’t bait so I wasn’t up to speed on the laws/rules.

Thanks for the heads up.

I will continue to not bait and hunt the way I always have.


----------



## eriedawn79 (Jul 1, 2015)

jahonen81 said:


> Also the area I'm able to hunt is Judd and Haggerty roads


I have hunted that area south west corner. I couldn't keep a stand or camera to save my azz. Has a ton of deer just if you set cams take a ladder to set them high. I went to hunting a tree sling. It's like the wild west out here. The power lines that run north to south get a lot of traffic. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

15ptr. said:


> for all that wants to know, yes it was taken in sumpter township, wayne county, it was green scored at 189", 190lbs dressed, 15pts. 16, but one was broken off, several neighbors took pics and it is getting scored for boone and crockett on friday. hopefully it will be good enough for michigan outdoors buck night at the rock. was taken around 7:15am opening day with my son by my side, he was my spotter. won 1st place @ cabela's neck measured 27" @jaw and 38" @ base, spread was 22 1/2". was second buck taken ever 1st was 20yrs ago. thanks for all the possitive comments.


Congrats! awesome buck, wow!


----------



## jahonen81 (Feb 2, 2011)

eriedawn79 said:


> I have hunted that area south west corner. I couldn't keep a stand or camera to save my azz. Has a ton of deer just if you set cams take a ladder to set them high. I went to hunting a tree sling. It's like the wild west out here. The power lines that run north to south get a lot of traffic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thank you...yeah gonna have to post the hell out of it. And I'll be in my climber. Hope to keep people out somehow. I cant stand trespassing


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

What a beast! I only seen the one pic on page 1. Just an FYI, 15ptr did upload 4 pics to his album.
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/media/albums/15ptr-2009.2509/


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Dad and son will remember that forever! Awesome.


----------



## jahonen81 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sounds like there should be lots of deer. Hope the cold front gets em going and sing as of late around there and or pre rut activity?


----------



## TugIsTheDrug (Mar 20, 2018)

That is a really good friend of mine I can confirm it was sumpter in his back yard a true Michigan giant.. Wayne co Record!!! His name is Alan bunker great guy!!! He stopped hunting for like 20 years and deceived to go back out and shot this stud!!! It’s all true!!! I remember getting the phone call


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

What kinda weapon was used to kill this nice buck???


----------



## TugIsTheDrug (Mar 20, 2018)

fishx65 said:


> What kinda weapon was used to kill this nice buck???


12ga


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

duckcommander101 said:


> I believe it says "Grosse Ile Township in Wayne County, closed to all hunting".
> 
> You can hunt some places in Wayne County, just depends on the particular citys rule.


Townships have no say. Just like Clinton Twp (Macomb County) tried a couple years ago to outlaw bow hunting, the DNR said "You cant do that, and we wont because there is no reason to".


----------

